# Alcove lavatory clearance?



## steveray (Nov 17, 2017)

606.2 Clear Floor Space. A clear floor space complying
with Section 305.3, positioned for forward approach,
shall be provided. Knee and toe clearance complying
with Section 306 shall be provided. The dip of the overflow
shall not be considered in determining knee and
toe clearances.

305.3 Size. The clear floor space shall be 48 inches
(1220 mm) minimum in length and 30 inches (760 mm)
minimum in width.

606.2 only sends you to 305.3 not the whole of 305, and doesn't get you to the alcove section:

305.7 Alcoves. If a clear floor space is in an alcove or
otherwise confined on all or part of three sides, additional
maneuvering clearances complying with Sections
305.7.1 and 305.7.2 shall be provided, as applicable.

Bad code language or intentional?


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 17, 2017)

Have you ever seen "good" code language (smiling)?
They who write it walk a "fine" line between fantasy and reality, clarity and mis-statements.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 17, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Have you ever seen "good" code language (smiling)?
> They who write it walk a "fine" line between fantasy and reality, clarity and mis-statements.


Or any, well written laws.....


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 17, 2017)

Does not matter the size of the alcove. You only need the clear floor space, knee and toe space and 606.2 tells you the the fountain is required to be centered in it. Also if the fountain is on a circulation path it needs to comply with 307.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 17, 2017)

I believe the ADA standard has the provision to allow sinks and lavatories in alcoves. Use section 103 to permit comparable alternative.


----------



## steveray (Nov 20, 2017)

What I was getting at is CFS is 30' X 48" (from 606.2 to 305.3), the alcove >24" section (305.7) calls for 36" wide.....606.2 only sends you to 305.3 not the whole of 305, and doesn't get you to the alcove section....?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 21, 2017)

ADA 2010 Standards: Titles II and III

606.2 Clear Floor Space. A clear floor space complying with 305, positioned for a forward approach, and knee and toe clearance complying with 306 shall be provided.
EXCEPTIONS: 1. A parallel approach complying with 305 shall be permitted to a kitchen sink in a space where a cook top or conventional range is not provided and to wet bars.


----------



## Yikes (Nov 21, 2017)

For what it's worth, the California Building Code modified CBC 11B-606.6 to state:
Lavatories, when located adjacent to a side wall or partition, shall be a minimum of 18 inches to the centerline of the fixture.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 21, 2017)

Not only is this code, it is good practice so your knuckles and legs don't scrape the walls as it allows for 3" additional clearance to either side if centered on the alcove for perpendicular approach.


----------



## Yikes (Nov 21, 2017)

One of the things I like about NOT having the 18" clearance had to do with renovation.
There are many older buildings where the designers gave the toilet rooms 5' of width.  Under that scenario, I could put in a 30" lavatory alcove, recessed back from an accessible toilet, thus reducing the rear grab bar to the allowable 24" width.
In other words, I was able to make an 11B / ADA single accommodation toilet in a space that was 60" clear width, oftentimes avoiding structural remodeling.  
No more.


----------

